# Catholic Bible now available for Kindle



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

A few months ago a discussion was held about no current Catholic based Bibles available for the Kindle.  Only the Douhe-Rheims version, which is a pretty old version.

The other day, I discovered that they have now added the Gregorian Bible, Catholic Version, for $9.99.  I purchased it and it has a Table of Contents that allows you to move around in it pretty well.  And the language is a lot more modern that the D-R version.

PLEASE SEE CORRECTION BELOW:  This is the Ignatius Bible and thanks to Rasputina who provided a link.  I should know better than to try to post so late at night when the mind is..........who knows where.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Do you have a link? I tried searching Gregorian Bible and nothing came up. I did find that they have the Ignatius Bible now.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ignatius-Bible/dp/B002LDM8UO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254717212&sr=1-5

I like my Douay-Rheims though.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I DL'd a sample and I like the formatting, so I ended up purchasing. Thanks for posting about it.


----------

